# Lanarkshire support Group



## burnsie

Hi the next meeting for the Lanarkshire support group is on 2nd February at 7pm, Calvary Fellowship, Muir Street, Motherwell.


----------



## lynn1303

Is there a Lanarkshire support group thread?


----------



## burnsie

Hi

This will be the thread just starting.  Are you thinking of coming along


----------



## lil-richy

lynn1303 said:


> Is there a Lanarkshire support group thread?


Hi Lynn,

I am part of the Lanarkshire Support Group. We meet on the first Thursday of every month at Calvary Church in Motherwell. It is quite an easy place to find and not too far from the motorway turn off. If you need further information let me know and I will send you a message.

It would be great to see you at the group. You can come alone or with your partner, all are welcome.

Carrie xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hi carrie. That would be great thanks. I live in Bellshill. I'm going through iui at the min and waiting on the list at gri. So no ivf yet would it still be ok to come along? Xxx


----------



## lil-richy

lynn1303 said:


> Hi carrie. That would be great thanks. I live in Bellshill. I'm going through iui at the min and waiting on the list at gri. So no ivf yet would it still be ok to come along? Xxx


Yes absolutely. Come along to the next meeting. We are still a small group but are hoping to get more people coming soon. Getting more posters etc out there.

I havent had any treatment at all yet.  We want people from all different stages so you are more than welcome to come along.

Carrie x


----------



## mrsmcc7

I'd be really interested in coming along if that's ok?  We've had IUI and are due to start IVF in a couple of months.

Lynne - we could go together if you fancy hun?

Suzie xx


----------



## lil-richy

mrsmcc7 said:


> I'd be really interested in coming along if that's ok? We've had IUI and are due to start IVF in a couple of months.
> 
> Lynne - we could go together if you fancy hun?
> 
> Suzie xx


No need to ask Suzie, your more than welcome. As i said earlier you are free to bring partners if you want or if they dont want to come along that is also fine. My hubby works back shift so can only be there for certain meetings.

The more the merrier. Cant wait to see you there. If you need any further details etc then let me know.

Carrie x


----------



## lynn1303

Suzie that sounds like a plan. 

Carrie if u could send details times and place etc that would be great. 

Xx


----------



## lil-richy

lynn1303 said:


> Suzie that sounds like a plan.
> 
> Carrie if u could send details times and place etc that would be great.
> 
> Xx


I have emailed you the details. 

Carrie x


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks hunni. X


----------



## burnsie

Group meets every first Thursday of each month at 7pm, Calvary fellowship, Muir Street, Motherwell


----------



## burnsie

Next meeting Thursday 1st March, everyone welcome, Calvary fellowship, Muir street, Motherwell @ 7pm


----------



## burnsie

Sorry you didn't make the meeting Suzie and Lynn, hope perhaps you can make it next month x


----------



## mrsmcc7

burnsie said:


> Sorry you didn't make the meeting Suzie and Lynn, hope perhaps you can make it next month x


Hiya hun

I'm so sorry, I meant to try and get in touch with you on here to tell you I wouldn't be able to make it as I've been ill with pleurisy (and stupidly didn't have a note of your e-mail except at work)
I will be there for sure next month, looking forward to meeting you all.

Suzie x


----------



## burnsie

So sorry to hear you have been unwell hope you are getting better


----------



## lil-richy

mrsmcc7 said:


> burnsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you didn't make the meeting Suzie and Lynn, hope perhaps you can make it next month x
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya hun
> 
> I'm so sorry, I meant to try and get in touch with you on here to tell you I wouldn't be able to make it as I've been ill with pleurisy (and stupidly didn't have a note of your e-mail except at work)
> I will be there for sure next month, looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Suzie x
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you have been unwell, are you feeling any better?

We decided at the last group that as the next meeting falls at Easter and some of the members will be away so the next meeting will be Thursday 3rd May.

Carrie x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Sorry to hear you have been unwell, are you feeling any better?

We decided at the last group that as the next meeting falls at Easter and some of the members will be away so the next meeting will be Thursday 3rd May.

Carrie x
[/quote]

Hi Carrie

Sadly don't seem to be getting any better, but hopefully the (third) lot of antibiotics and steroids I got from the Dr today will do it and I'll be back on my feet soon.
I'll mark the date in my diary and make sure to be there at the next meeting, I'm really looking forward to meeting you guys (and I'll remind Lynn too)

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## lil-richy

Hope you start to feel a bit better soon, seems like you have had a run of it lately chick!! Nothing worse when you cant seem to get any better! 

Would be great to meet you and Lynn as well of course!  If you need any further information etc then let me know. 

Carrie xx


----------



## burnsie

Next group meeting this Thursday 3rd May at 7pm, hope to see you there x


----------



## mrsmcc7

burnsie said:


> Next group meeting this Thursday 3rd May at 7pm, hope to see you there x


You must be a mind reader - I was about to e-mail you to check it was still ok for this week!! 

I'm still a bit immobile, but I'm planning on getting hubby to drop me off (not sure he'll want to come because he's really really shy) I'll ask Lynn if she's coming too in case she's forgotten about it.

Suzie xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hiya 

Just wanted to check that the group is on this week?

Suzie x


----------



## lil-richy

mrsmcc7 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Just wanted to check that the group is on this week?
> 
> Suzie x


Suzie,

Are you a mind reader? I was coming on here to put a reminder that the group was on tomorrow! lol

See you there, 
Carrie x


----------



## mrsmcc7

lil-richy said:


> mrsmcc7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Just wanted to check that the group is on this week?
> 
> Suzie x
> 
> 
> 
> Suzie,
> 
> Are you a mind reader? I was coming on here to put a reminder that the group was on tomorrow! lol
> 
> See you there,
> Carrie x
Click to expand...

lol great minds eh!!! hahaha

See you tomorrow

Suzie xx


----------



## lil-richy

Just bumping this up so you can all see. 

We meet the first Thursday of every month in Motherwell. If you need further details then let me know. 

This month we have Helen Walton from GRI ACS joining us to give a talk and answer any questions we have. 

Carrie xxx


----------



## lil-richy

Spoke to one of the other women from the group and she has confirmed that Helen Walton from GRI ACS will be bringing along some nurses and some charts with her. She will be having a chat with us and answering any questions we may have. 

Everyone welcome to come along tonight at 7pm.  Partners are also welcome if you want to bring them. 

Hope to see you there


----------



## desparate2bmummy

hi girls i reall wish i had went to the meeting tonight but i have been loaaded with a viral infection  helen is a lovel nurse we have had her a few times in thr gri how did the meeting go?


----------



## lil-richy

desparate2bmummy said:


> hi girls i reall wish i had went to the meeting tonight but i have been loaaded with a viral infection  helen is a lovel nurse we have had her a few times in thr gri how did the meeting go?


Aww thats okay, Suzie explained that you werent well anyway. Are you feeling any better today?

The talk was really good. She covered a lot of different things and answered our questions. Was really interesting and loads of things covered. Different treatments etc.

Hopefully see you next month. Dont know if there is a speaker at that one yet though but will post on here if I hear anything.

Carrie x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi carrie, still feeling rough except I have pains from my spine up into base of my head and up all night being sick hubby is wee soul kept him up all night but he wee soldier hehe. If it gets worse I'm gonn a go to the hospital


----------



## lil-richy

desparate2bmummy said:


> Hi carrie, still feeling rough except I have pains from my spine up into base of my head and up all night being sick hubby is wee soul kept him up all night but he wee soldier hehe. If it gets worse I'm gonn a go to the hospital


You really should, that doesnt sound good at all chick.

Take care xxxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

We are supposed to be going to a wedding tomorrow aswell so that's out the window . Helen is a lovely nurse 4m the gri. How is the diet going suzie was telling ur doing good! I'm on same boat as u


----------



## lil-richy

desparate2bmummy said:


> We are supposed to be going to a wedding tomorrow aswell so that's out the window . Helen is a lovely nurse 4m the gri. How is the diet going suzie was telling ur doing good! I'm on same boat as u


I am doing okay, I will add you as a friend and chat to you that way xxx


----------



## burnsie

Next Lanarkshire Support Group meeting on Thursday 6th September, Calvary fellowship, Muir street, Motherwell at 7pm. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Looking forward to it


----------



## Sammilb

Hi do you hold any groups in north lanarkshire other then motherwell?. I live in kilsyth and motherwell is a bit far for me to travel to.


----------

